# It's Back (second Time Lucky)



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

In the forum tradition - lots of pointless pictures of the packaging first...

Yep, it's a brown box...










...with some foam in it....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

And underneath the foam....a tiny red Omega travel case...










...that won't zip shut...










My god. What could they make that's that big????

(Probably anything, that travel case is tiny.)


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I can see the tachy scale and first bracelet link, nice. This is gonna be good.

well done mate.

Andy


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

(It's Saturday, so I realise I'm talking to myself here, but I'll carry on anyhow.) Edit, oops, was adding these picks when you posted Andy, sorry!

Well; this explains why it won't shut. That case isn't designed for crustaceans...










Lobster's finally back!! There's a story of woe to go with it, but for now, have some gratuitous watch-porn pics...




























I'll confess I'm not keen on the new dial (I loved that mirror dial), but it is still one hell of a watch.

I haven't checked the serial number, but it must be about 30 years old, and it's still the most 'modern' watch I've seen.

There's a really cr&ppy back-story to this, but I'll post about that later.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn thats so cool!! :thumbup:

Got any before pics?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:wub: That's a beauty Andy, huge congrats :thumbup:

You've roused my interest now so come on, what's the story behind this one?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> That case isn't designed for crustaceans...


 :lol:

Very, very nice Andy.... :heart:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You dont like the dial?! I love mine with this dial and hated the mirror dial it used to have. I found it pointless to tell the time on as I was looking at myself! LOL

Here is mine... just like yours 




























Righto, tell us the story... Ive grabbed a beer and am all ears (eyes)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Damn thats so cool!! :thumbup:
> 
> Got any before pics?


Forgot all about that..

White balance was off on these, and they were shot with my compact, not the DSLR, but, for comparison...

Before...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks all.

Jon, yours looks seriously cool too.



Agent orange said:


> You've roused my interest now so come on, what's the story behind this one?


Well, tthe whole think is a very long story, so I apologise in advance, and you may want to go and get a cup of tea...but, seeing as how you asked...

First off, some background...

This is my grail watch, but that wasn't always so.

When I first came to TWF, I had my heart set on a Seamaster 300, a real bit of James-Bond cool.

I couldn't afford one at the time, and had a bit of a mixed bag of cheapo watches, with a Heuer 1000 as my 'pride and joy', but I committed to scrimp and save to buy a Seamaster.

One Saturday morning, I logged on to TWF and saw a sales post for a Seamaster F300. It was a Cone and it caught my attention because of the 'Seamaster' name on the dial, not the F300 or the Cone bit, but I snapped it up.

As soon as I got it I was smitten with the tuning-fork bug. I spent weeks Googling and became a real hummer-nerd and particularly the 'F300' ESA9162/4 models. Since then I've bought far too many from ebay.

Shortly after I got the Cone, someone here posted a pic of their Speedsonic. It was one of the standard case models, and I wasn't keen on the shape (or Chronographs in general) but once I knew that a tuning-fork model with complications existed, I was off to Google again to find out more.

I found Chuck Maddox's 'Rock Lobster' page pretty much straight away ...Rock Lobster... and I was smitten by the shape, the style and that mirror dial. The combination of technology and aesthetics made it the best of both worlds to me.

I spent weeks reading about them and found that Keith was advertising one on his site. His was already sold, but he kindly offered to help find me one, if he could.

Looking at all the pics online I knew that, whatever, I wanted one in 'perfect' condition and that I wanted it freshly restored. I figured that if I bought one in poor shape and got it fixed up, I could effectively split the cost over a few months without dipping into savings, so I went looking for a basket case for restoration.

I knew that JonW had used Omega in Geneve for restorations, so I got in touch and he gave me some useful advice that, in my haste and naivety I didn't follow (to my cost).

Eventually one appeared on the bay, and I gave Keith a ring. He said it was worth a punt, so I took that as good advice and took the plunge.

As you can see above, when it arrived it was in a real state. The case and crystal were badly scratched, but the braclet and case were intact and I was confident that most of the damage would polish-out in the right hands. I couldn't see what state the dial was in, but the hands had also clearly had it.

That didn't bother me particularly, as It was going to go straight off to Switzerland, but I was a bit worried about the VAT implications of exporting and re-importing the watch, so, having read on here that Omega-Swatch in the UK could handle it, I sent it to them instead of sending it straight to Bienne.

And that's when the trouble started....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

... continued - sorry, I did say it was a long story.

I sent the watch to Omega-Swatch, with a clear letter saying that, due to the case and bracelet finish, I wanted it refurbished in Bienne, not in the UK and that I wanted the day-wheel replaced with an English one.

I expected a 30-odd week turn around (based on JonW's experience), but the quote that came back quoted six weeks. That got me worried. I rang Omega-Swatch and they said, that they'd sent it to their UK service centre (i.e. they'd ignored my letter).

I explained why I wanted it to go to Bienne and they retrieved it from the service centre and sent it to Switzerland.

All this took about a month and this was before I got the quote.

There then followed lots of protracted conversations, routed through Omega-Swatch UK to Switzerland to agree the specifics.

Then came the first disappointment. The mirror dial was knackered and they wouldn't refit it to the watch in that condition.

That meant a replacement dial or a really expensive dial refurb, with no guarantee of what it would look like.

I plumped for the replacement dial, deciding that I'll keep an eye out to see if a decent mirror dial shows up anywhere, and I'd grab it to retro-fit after the warantee expired on the refurbished watch. I stated that I wanted all the parts back, including that original dial, and they were happy to accommodate.

I paid the money (ouch) and was told it would take 30-odd weeks to complete, which meant that the watch should have been back right about now.

At the end of April I got a letter through from Omega-Swatch saying that the watch had been returned from their secure courier and could they arrange to deliver it.

I gave them a ring, thinking that they meant Bienne had couriered it to them.

Nope.

Seems that Omega-Swatch had received it back from Bienne on Christmas Eve (!) and had sent it out by Secure Mail Services. They didn't bother to tell me though.

Secure Mail Services tried to deliver it to my home address, and, of course I was always at work, but, presumably because they were so secure, they never left a card, so I had no idea that they were trying to deliver it!

No matter, I asked Omega-Swatch to send it to my work address, and it turned up a couple of days later.

That's when I took the pics above....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

...and theres more...

I opened the box and there was the beautifully restored watch crushed into a tiny Omega travel case. Crushed in so hard that the bracelet was squished (thankfully not damaged) and the Chronograph pushers had been depressed, so the Chronograph was running.

Bear in mind that they'd been trying to deliver it since the end of December, so the Chronograph had been running continuously for four months. Wonder how long that battery's going to last me then!

I hurriedly took the above photos to put up here and do all the usual cooing etc, but I noticed that the date was wrong. I think it was Thursday, and the watch said 'Mon', so I decided to reset it.

Advanced the date from 'Mon' and what did it say? 'Tue'? Nope it said 'Don'.

They'd put the wrong day-wheel in!

Also, I realised that none of the original parts (not even the dial) had been returned to me.

I was fuming. I dug out all the paperwork, emails and letters expecting a battle with Omega to get it sorted and rang Omega-Swatch.

That's where things finally started to go right. They were very apologetic and agreed that the instructions clearly said that it should have an English day-wheel. They also said that they had all the original parts and that the were sorry that they hadn't sent them on with the watch (I was worried as it was four months since the watch had returned from Switzerland and I was afraid they might have been mislaid or binned).

The parts arrived next day and I returned the watch to Omega-Swatch.

I got a speedy email back, and they explained that Bienne would turn the watch around within a fortnight and put the right day-wheel in.

And they did.

It arrived back yesterday and the day wheel is right, the case is right, everything looks just right at last. When it came back this time, they put some extra foam in the travelling case, so the Chronograph wasn't set running either. I have all the leftover bits safely tucked away.

I am, at last, a very happy bunny.

I will not, however, ever send a watch via Omega-Swatch again.

From now on, I'll take JonW's advice and deal direct with Bienne (or send it to STS).

And if you're wondering why I didn't use STS, it is solely because of that case finiish. I wanted it as close to the original as it could get and I'd read that they had to do their case refurbs by hand, as Bienne had the original machinery. If it wasn't a grail, it would most definitely have gone to them.

Like I say, a very long story, and I apologise for boring you, but I really hope that the above helps someone avoid the pitfalls that I encountered along the way.

Keith and Jon; thank you both very much for your help. I'm very new to this game and your help and experience was invaluable.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow you really did go through the ringer with this one Andy  . Well worth it in the long run and you'll soon forget about the hassles you've had with the Swatch group I'm sure. I take it you decided this was the best route because of the limited insurance cover if you sent it direct yourself. Not good though it has to be said especially trying to ignore your strict instruction to have the watch restored at Bienne. Glad you got it all sorted in the end though, that's the main thing .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad its finally back Andy.

Ok..it took a while and had a few ups and down....but worth it i reckon....makes me miss mine somewhat...( seem to having a lot of regrets lately...sigh! )

Regards Keith

PS, i'm with you on the dial.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well after having some minor issues with my latest, I know what you've been going through.... anyway that really is a lovely piece and thankfully a happy ending for all involved :thumbsup:


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Really enjoyed reading your tale of woe Andy. Glad it had a really happy ending.

Pete


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy, Wow what a tale! Sorry to hear about this and really gutted with the 4 month attempted delivery, wtf! Sigh....

I also had to send my mine for an English Datewheel but it took about 3 months... hmm... And they still didnt refinish my bracelet how I really wanted, but Im not letting it out of my sight again. Im amazed they found the parts. Omega can be a little hit and miss with parts return, Ive had a few issues with either no parts or just a handful and some from completely different watches, but when they rememeber its great to see all the little cogs and wheels etc.

Like Keith says its great to have it back and looking so nice. I reckon all up you got a real bargain, ok sure it wasnt cheap to do but the market moved on over the time and you couldnt buy one now like that for what you paid plus the restoration, and a modern watch like that one would cost must more and not be as cool.

Wear it in good health mate, its a suerb example of a great watch and I know you'll bond with it and enjoy it for years to come. Alls well that ends well.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

JonW said:


> Andy, Wow what a tale! Sorry to hear about this and really gutted with the 4 month attempted delivery, wtf! Sigh....
> 
> I also had to send my mine for an English Datewheel but it took about 3 months... hmm... And they still didnt refinish my bracelet how I really wanted, but Im not letting it out of my sight again. Im amazed they found the parts. Omega can be a little hit and miss with parts return, Ive had a few issues with either no parts or just a handful and some from completely different watches, but when they rememeber its great to see all the little cogs and wheels etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks, despite all the angst, it's been worth it. I keep picking it up just to look at it.

The bracelet on mine still has a few scratches that I'm sure could have come out, but I'm getting less critical about that as I look at it.

Now I'm goning on the hunt for all the bits to go with it (box etc). I'm there with the Ultrachron Chrono (thanks to Keith), now I 'need' them for the Lobster too.

Damn this addiction!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Who. Me? said:


> The bracelet on mine still has a few scratches that I'm sure could have come out, but I'm getting less critical about that as I look at it.


Mine was the same (still is after a 2nd go)... I dont think Omega like to touch these bracelets at all for fear they will do something to damage them. I was really annoyed that something I could do with some wet n dry and a refinishing pencil seems to have been left, but thats what they did so thats what I got etc. I dont even see them now tho.



Who. Me? said:


> Now I'm goning on the hunt for all the bits to go with it (box etc). I'm there with the Ultrachron Chrono (thanks to Keith), now I 'need' them for the Lobster too.


LOL, Id love to see the full set as well... I have most of it now... but it wasnt easy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's stunning example but such a shame that you went through so much to get it the way it is.

The before and after photo's are a testament to what Omega can do when refurbing a watch. I'm constantly amazed at the way they can take something in such terrible condition and turn it into a work of art despite the small marks that you mentioned on the bracelet. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rob Ive a couple more really dead ones that are at Omega for refurb, hopefully they will be back soon and I'll show more before n after's.

One thing I would say is that whilst Andy's tale is woeful, we should all learn from it and also give us some things to bear in mind if sending anything to Bienne. Its great he shared his experiences good and bad... and the main thing is that now with the watch on the wrist it can all be forgotten


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JonW said:


> Rob Ive a couple more really dead ones that are at Omega for refurb, hopefully they will be back soon and I'll show more before n after's.


Nice one. I love seeing the differences in them.

Hopefully it will be nice and sunny out so that we can get pictures of them this time though


----------

